# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  «Мачо не плачут»: белорусы готовятся отпраздновать День защитника Отечества

## Labs

Время стремительно летит – и вот уже в свои права вступил последний месяц зимы февраль, самый морозный и самый мужественный. Не успеете опомниться – и в столичных магазинах вытянется очередь за бритвами и носками, неизменным символом брутального праздника 23 Февраля. 

Очаровательные белоруски, вы уже успели придумать, чем будете удивлять в этом году своих дорогих мужчин? Кажется, мы можем вам в этом помочь.

Компания SVEN подготовила уникальный – и уж точно желанный – подарок для ваших любимых защитников. Со 2 февраля на портале www.21.by стартует фотоконкурс «Мачо не плачут». 

В течение трех недель организаторы будут разыгрывать акустическую систему формата 5.1 SVEN HT-200. Комплект акустики придется по душе самому взыскательному представителю сильного пола. 

Чтобы выиграть чудо-приз для любимого, необходимо прислать фото своего мачо на адрес [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] с пометкой «Мачо не плачут». В письме обязательно укажите имя и фамилию конкурсанта, ваше ФИО и контактный телефон. Подписи к фотографиям приветствуются! Один участник не может прислать более одного письма.

Прием конкурсных работ пройдет со 2 по 15 февраля включительно. Затем организаторы разместят все фото в специальном альбоме в группе ВКонтакте, где победителя определит открытое голосование. Вечером 22 февраля автор фото с наибольшим количеством голосов станет обладателем суперприза – большой акустики SVEN HT-200.

Путь к сердцу мужчины лежит через правильный подарок. Порадуйте любимого хорошим звуком от SVEN!

----------

